# Retriev-R-Trainer



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone used a Retriev-R-Trainer and have any feed back. Dont have alot of space for wingers and dont want to spend the money for thunder launcher for now. How well do they hold up? Are they worth the money? Is there anything similar that is a better product?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Mine current one is Retrieve-R-Trainer brand has held up to training four dogs over the past twenty or so years. Had two similar ones over the previous twenty years and six dogs, and can't recall what happened to the first, but the second, a heavily foam padded "Richard Wolters" model finally broke at the handle after gosh knows how many heavy loads. Anyway, I've found them a solid investment.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I have one, well used, that I have had for 20+ years. Only thing that has been replaced is the O ring, I get them from Agway here in town for .25 a piece!


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I have one that Ive had for just over a year. Works well for me. I am looking into purchasing some Bumper Boys though so I can switch things up a little.


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

Great product made in the USA wonderful costumer service if you ever need it. 
There all so fixing to release a new remote shooter that you just drop there classic 
hand shooter in and presto you have a remote shooter.


----------



## Mark AB (Oct 20, 2010)

Hooked on Quack said:


> I have one that Ive had for just over a year. Works well for me. I am looking into purchasing some Bumper Boys though so I can switch things up a little.


You may know this but your only opportunity for BB's are picking up used models ... They are out of business. I have three units and and am keeping them running with tinkering, and a hope and a prayer.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Brettttka said:


> Anyone used a Retriev-R-Trainer and have any feed back. Dont have alot of space for wingers and dont want to spend the money for thunder launcher for now. How well do they hold up? Are they worth the money? Is there anything similar that is a better product?


I have one that I've used since 1989. I mounted it to an old shotgun stock using a couple automotive hose clamps...helps the youngster learn to mark off the gun.


----------

